# UFC 89: Bisping vs Leben Results



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Use this thread to sign up if you want to play. Depending on the amount of people who sign up you guys might be split up between events. If we have say 20 or so people wanting to play then you all most likely will get to play each event, but if there is a LOT of people then we will put half on one card and the other half on the next card and alternate. After we get enough people signed up you guys will be put on a fight card and PM'd to let you know when you are playing.

MMA Forum Fighters

bbjd7
Cochise
kilik
mmawrestler
The Legend
Mirage445
S I C
wafb
brownpimp88
Walker
MLS
JB
NCC
sillywillybubba
Wawaweewa
Apecity
Toxic
J.P.
Steph05050
Tripod87
Judoka
Sterling
FunkYou
6sidedlie
norway1
MJB23
Composure
MalkyBoy
Shamrock-Ortiz
Sinister
e-thug
Emericanaddict
MetalMunkey
silvawand
Coppershark
Davisty69
xAmRiT
yorT
bail3yz


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

*UFC 89: Bisping vs Leben*










Bisping vs Leben
Jardine vs Vera
Sokoudjou vs Cane
Taylor vs Lytle
Kelly vs Davis
Carwin vs Wain
Hardy vs Gono
Liaudin vs Bielkheden
Stout vs Etim
Baron vs Miller
Eklund vs Schiavo ​ 

This event will be the qualifying event to determine who will fight for the championship belt for UFC 90: Silva vs Cote

Every winner on this card will earn 1000 vBookie points and move closer to challenging the champion. Who ever has the highest amount of points will be the champion. Whoever has the second highest amount of points will be the first #1 contender on the next event. If there is a tie I will make my decision on who turned their picks in first

*Qualifying Matches*

bbjd7 (0-0) vs Cochise (0-0)
Mirage445 (0-0) vs wafb (0-0)
NCC (0-0) vs Composure (0-0)
Wawaweewa (0-0) vs Toxic (0-0)
Steph05050 (0-0) vs Sterling (0-0)
MLS (0-0) vs JB (0-0)
Sinister (0-0) vs MJB23 (0-0)
FunkYou (0-0) vs Emericanaddict (0-0)
MalkyBoy (0-0) vs xAmRiT (0-0)
sillywillybubba (0-0) vs MetalMunkey (0-0)
Coppershark (0-0) vs Tripod87 (0-0)
norway1 (0-0) vs S I C (0-0)
yorT (0-0) vs Apecity (0-0)
6sidedlie (0-0) vs Davisty69 (0-0)
silvawand (0-0) vs The Legend (0-0)
kilik (0-0) vs e-thug (0-0)
Shamrock-Ortiz (0-0) vs mmawrestler (0-0)
Judoka (0-0) vs J.P. (0-0)
Walker (0-0) vs screenamesuck (NA)



*ALL PICKS NEED TO BE POSTED OR PM'D NO LATER THAN OCTOBER 16TH OR YOUR OUT OF THIS EVENT* *AND WILL HAVE TO WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE*

Fighters in blue have made or turned in their picks​ 
​


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I would defiantly like to sign up can't wait to do this.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Cool, I added you to the list. All you have to do is get more points than your opponent and you win vBookie points. Later on maybe you will be the champion and start earning the big points. Right now the champion is the only person guaranteed to be on each card.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Makes sense to me


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Sounds cool, count me in.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like we have our first qualifying match  bbjd7 vs Cochise


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Ill sign up.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

count me in as well


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Sign me up please


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Throw me in there!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

You guys are added. I'm updating the Event page as people sign up


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Once you have been assigned a match you can either post your picks for the event here or PM them.

Just post who you think will win each fight, the method they win and what round they win in. Also post them in the order that you are most confident in. Don't understand, check out the SCORING AND RULES section.

*REMEMBER: ONCE YOU MAKE YOUR PICKS THEY ARE FINAL. DO NOT EDIT YOUR THREAD*


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

Hai Boys.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm guessing that means you wanna play lol


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Can I play too?:thumb02:


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

wafb said:


> Can I play too?:thumb02:


Of course you can play, the more the better:thumbsup:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

wafb is now battling S I C, good luck. Everyone check out the Event page and make your picks when your ready. Make sure you understand exactly what to do before you do so cause all picks are final, there is no editing. Check out the other sticky threads for Q & A


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'd love to participate.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

you've been added sir, now we're just waiting on an opponent to step up and take you on


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'm down.​


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I'll go ahead and enter but main event billing is where I will be.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

lol, knew that would work mls...


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

I'm in great idea.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Im in if room left..


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

NCC said:


> Im in if room left..


There is plenty of room, there is no cap on this, an infinite amount of people can join.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

im in as well please...and thank you


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Everybody has been added and 7 fights are already down. Some members have already sent in their picks. You guys have till UFC 89: Bisping vs Leben to get them in so no rush


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't really know what this is, but I wanna play.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

You've played mmaplayground before right. Basically the same thing, but you're going one on one with other members here to see who makes the better picks. Winners move up in rank and eventually challenge for the championship. Every event we do the winners will receive vBookie points. Just read the rules section and everything and if you don't understand how to send us your picks let me know  

Your added


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> I don't really know what this is, but I wanna play.


Its almost exactly like MMAPlayground, just that you list the fights in order of how confident you are in the winners.


Edit: Screenamsuck beat me to it, lol.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Count me in guys


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im definatly in


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Added sir

EVERYONE please read the scoring and rules page please

When you send or post your picks please put them in the order from your most confident pick to your least confident


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm up for this. Count me in.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

in for the win


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd like to be in this too!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Added and added. Check out the event page and let the trash talking begin  More fights to be added daily


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Still room for me? I am more then happy to play.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

I would like a spot.....thanks


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

sign me up


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Definately sign me up for this.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

You guys are looking at your future champion right here.

Sign me up.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Everyone is added and I'll add you to the card now.

When you send in your picks put them in order from your most confident to your least confident. Don't forget to add what time you think the first prelim that they choose will end. If you think it will end 4:23 into the third then just put 4:23 at the end of your picks. Its just a tie breaker and most likely want be used


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

To late to sign up?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

You can't be to late sir, right now anyone can sign up. We are trying to see how much interest we have. If there is ever a time where we have way to many people then we will just split people up between cards.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Snap, put me on the list then.

Spreading people over cards sound awesome. If you make weight ranks or something like that then I can make some belts for champs and stuff if you'd like. Just let me know.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Composure said:


> Snap, put me on the list then.
> 
> Spreading people over cards sound awesome. If you make weight ranks or something like that then I can make some belts for champs and stuff if you'd like. Just let me know.


This is an awesome idea. Instead of having just one champ we could split people up into different divisions and have a champ for each weight class.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Lets see how the first few events go and see just how many people are interested in playing each time. I like the idea, maybe after a few events we can place people in weight classes by how many wins they have. The people with the most wins would be HW's, the people with the least would be LW's. We would need to do about a handful of events before we could do that though.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> This is an awesome idea. Instead of having just one champ we could split people up into different divisions and have a champ for each weight class.


Yeah, but like how would you do the weight. Post counts? Real weight? 

word.

And if you need any help running it at all I wouldn't mind lending a hand screenamesuck.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Good point. We should see how it works out for a few events first and ranking people based on wins would be a good idea. It would also help to make like a rankings ladder to do matchups for number one contender and title shots.

SNS if you need help feel free to ask. I'm down to do anything you need.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll keep you guys in mind and discuss it with Robb when the time comes


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

UPDATE: Do not worry about adding a tie breaker time, we decided to take it out. If you guys tie with your opponent then you will just split the prize 50/50. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-leauge/43588-scoring-rules.html


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

i shall sign up


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm in please.

This idea is sick!!


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm in, sign me up.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Damn I love this idea, sign me up!


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Sign me up boys.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Everyone has been added to the events page, so check it out. Trash talk your opponent all you want, have fun with it. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-leauge/43591-ufc-89-bisping-vs-leben.html


Don't forget to either PM your picks to me or Robb or just post them in the events page


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

If anyone would like to challenge another member just let me know ASAP, so I can switch things around.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

If any of you would like to challenge another fighter feel free, just let me know ASAP so I can arrange it


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> If anyone would like to challenge another member just let me know ASAP, so I can switch things around.


I'm good with my opponent, I like to start off with an easy match for a warm up.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Just sent mine in. Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Just sent myne bud


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

NCC said:


> Just sent myne bud


Hopefully I fight you next time.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey if you two wanna fight each other this time I can switch it up


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't mind going up against Nikos.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Just sent you my picks.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Its a small point but "League" is spelt wrong in the section name. Sorry to be all pedantic but when I win this I want it to be spelt right.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

FunkYou said:


> Its a small point but "League" is spelt wrong in the section name. Sorry to be all pedantic but when I win this I want it to be spelt right.



HaHa, I'll point that out to Plazz lol. I'll make sure he knows you told him he can't spell


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Composure said:


> I wouldn't mind going up against Nikos.


I went ahead and added you two against each other unless he doesn't want to


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I accept the Challenge. 

You better be coming strong Comp cause i have a great game plan and look forward to taking you out .


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Gentleman, lady let's get real here for a moment. We all know there ain't one person that is gonna step to me willingly, so I would like to make a formal apology to JB for having the unfortunate luck of having to get stuck with the juggernaut of this competition, myself.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know JB's picks look pretty solid to me, but I'll never tell you his gameplan. By the way did you send me your picks MLS, there are some many people with 3 abbreviated names i can't remember if you were one of them lol.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

*MLS speaks his mind and the truth in this candid interview.*




> Joe Duby: So MLS, what do you think of your competition?
> 
> MLS: Don’t see any ******* competition. No one in this has got me anywhere; I already got fitted for that belt. ******* clowns is what is in this, not even sure it’s worth my time. But who doesn’t like to pick on the weak, just makes this **** even easier.
> 
> ...


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

I am in.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Man that was an exciting interview lol. Can't wait to see if JB or even the other competitors come back with their own interviews


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I switched some of the matches around. I put the people who have already submitted their picks together. I left MLS against JB though because of all the trash talking


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

You are added silvawand, just send the picks when you get time


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Cochise are you serious SNS this guy can't hold my jock. I'm gonna walk right through him.

After I destroy him I want MLS. Guy has a big mouth and needs to catch a beating from a true top notch member.

This belt should be fitted for me now. The only question is can any of these guys keep it close.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry FunkYou but you are gonna be knocked out round one. I'll be champion after the first tourney, we all know it.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Just don't forget to send in your picks lol. I have a feeling a lot of people are going to forget lol


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> After I destroy him I want MLS. Guy has a big mouth and needs to catch a beating from a true top notch member.
> 
> This belt should be fitted for me now. The only question is can any of these guys keep it close.


I ain't getting a beating from no top notch member because I'm the only one in this bitch that is top notch. The only competitive matchup for me is me.

They give belts for second place because if so that's cute, is it pink? You're right the *ONLY* question is whether anyone can keep it close to *you* because I'll be so far ahead there ain't no way of catching me. So second is the best anyone can hope for.

I bet your pick game is about as weak as your mouth. Like I said in the interview "Step ya ******* game up and come after me if you even want some respect. All ya’ll just some ******* clowns."


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

So many keyboard warriors who have no idea what they are talking about. 

Everyone knows i'm going to be the next champ.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> So many keyboard warriors who have no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> Everyone knows i'm going to be the next champ.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

MLS said:


> I ain't getting a beating from no top notch member because I'm the only one in this bitch that is top notch. The only competitive matchup for me is me.
> 
> They give belts for second place because if so that's cute, is it pink? You're right the *ONLY* question is whether anyone can keep it close to *you* because I'll be so far ahead there ain't no way of catching me. So second is the best anyone can hope for.
> 
> I bet your pick game is about as weak as your mouth. Like I said in the interview "Step ya ******* game up and come after me if you even want some respect. All ya’ll just some ******* clowns."


Wow man you talk a bigger game then Copper when it comes to predictions which probably means you are going to be about as good at predicting as Copper.

I will come after you but I'm probably going to have to slow down so you can catch up.

BTW I think we can both agree that you and I r both gonna destroy MJB23.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It's not gonna happen BBJD. I have Randy Couture on speed dial to make my picks for me.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Lol, you would have to have someone else make your picks for you. As I said, nobody in this is at my level.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have no problem with using all of my resources.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Why don't we match you up with Steph because that is the only match-up that you could possibly win but then again a girl still may beat you.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ouch that hurt a little. 

I think you're talking so much trash cuz you're scared. You know you can't win so you have to try to sound tough and scare everyone. The day MLS is the winner of this is the day hell freezes over.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

People in hell gettin some relief then. 

I'm scared of what, some scrubs trying to go up against a juggernaut like myself? I talk because when it's over everything I said will come true and everyone will look like the ***** I said they were.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't worry MJB. MLS is afraid of facing Steph himself because having anything to girls gives him a weird tingly feeling in his pants that he doesn't understand.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> *Wow man you talk a bigger game then Copper when it comes to predictions which probably means you are going to be about as good at predicting as Copper.*
> 
> I will come after you but I'm probably going to have to slow down so you can catch up.
> 
> BTW I think we can both agree that you and I r both gonna destroy MJB23.


Ouch :thumb02:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Don't worry MJB. MLS is afraid of facing Steph himself because having anything to girls gives him a weird tingly feeling in his pants that he doesn't understand.


You should know what's goin on in my pants because you are on my dick so much.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I like the trash talking MLS is doing. 
I want him after i demolish Composure.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Get in line NCC.

I want MLS next.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well if you both win your fights I'll see what I can do unless one of you become champion and the other isn't #1 contender after this card


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damn well I guess you can have him then NCC because I'm gonna be champ and since MLS isn't getting close to the top i can't face him.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Don't worry MJB. MLS is afraid of facing Steph himself because having anything to girls gives him a weird tingly feeling in his pants that he doesn't understand.


He understands what it means when he's around guys tho. Why do you think he spends so much time in the PlazzVan?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

NCC said:


> I accept the Challenge.
> 
> You better be coming strong Comp cause i have a great game plan and look forward to taking you out .


Ground and pound all day baby.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> He understands what it means when he's around guys tho. Why do you think he spends so much time in the PlazzVan?


Ahhh I see another one that's gonna be all over my dick. I guess I'm starting to get a nice little fan base going, it's quite flattering really.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MLS said:


> Ahhh I see another one that's gonna be all over my dick. I guess I'm starting to get a nice little fan base going, it's quite flattering really.


Once im done with Comp im coming after you Battle of the Supermods


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

If you want to call me slaughtering you a battle that's cool, it seems your ego won't take to much of hit then.

Only way this could be remotely fair is if all of ya'll went up against me at once. Then it *may* not be such a slaughter for me.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

oh i see since im not here yall think yall can bring me into this huh...mls claims that im the easiest to beat and that mjb or whoever be better off against me...mls how dare u


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

MLS said:


> Ahhh I see another one that's gonna be all over my dick. I guess I'm starting to get a nice little fan base going, it's quite flattering really.


I feel like i've heard these exact same comments in another contest we had before :confused02:? It was full of lots of dick talk and someone thinking people cared about him :dunno:. Maybe i'm just imagining it but I would think you could come up with something more creative.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> oh i see since im not here yall think yall can bring me into this huh...mls claims that im the easiest to beat and that mjb or whoever be better off against me...mls how dare u


How dare I speak the truth, shame on me.



MJB23 said:


> I feel like i've heard these exact same comments in another contest we had before :confused02:? It was full of lots of dick talk and someone thinking people cared about him :dunno:. Maybe i'm just imagining it but I would think you could come up with something more creative.


Same people on my dick, why switch it up if they like it so much?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yes shame on u ...i take back those nice things i said about u...HA...ull suffer...i hope u lose


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

MLS said:


> Same people on my dick, why switch it up if they like it so much?


Only reason it's the same people is because we are still trying to find this dick you speak of.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Ya'll must of found somethin big to hold onto for this long.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

You are all a bunch of hildren shouting youa re the best, The fact is that this is mine to win. I pretty much have a bye in the first round going against 6sidedlie so that belt will be mine in no time. Why don't you all do yourselves a favour and just give in now to save yourselves the humiliation.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I'll play.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> *Wow man you talk a bigger game then Copper when it comes to predictions which probably means you are going to be about as good at predicting as Copper*.
> 
> I will come after you but I'm probably going to have to slow down so you can catch up.
> 
> BTW I think we can both agree that you and I r both gonna destroy MJB23.



*Notes that bbjd7 has yet to win any competition on this forum*

*Also notes that CopperShark has, and has also won the most vbook points in the history of the forum*

Scrub.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

O man nothing personal Cochise but I'm begging you SNS let me face Copper in at UFC 89. This battle has been brewing since he started ripping on Dida.

Please SNS Let me take on Copper.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Listen to this guy.. 

You gotta deal with Cochise first, little fish. Eventually maybe SNS will let you play with the big Shark. 

Keep on swimming! Eventually you'll make it to the deep end.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

*


CopperShark said:



Listen to this guy.. 

You gotta deal with Cochise first, little fish. Eventually maybe SNS will let you play with the big Shark. 

Keep on swimming! Eventually you'll make it to the deep end.

Click to expand...

*Translation: Copper is scared of facing me.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'll play as well. I need to redeem myself after my horrible picks from the last UFN.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Do I just pick who I think will win? If so sign me up!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

There's a whole list of rules you should read xamrit. It's similar to mmaplayground.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

You guys are added, make sure you read the rules thread and PM me your picks or just post them in the event thread. Just PM you list of picks in order from your most confident to your least confident pick. Add who you think will win, how they win, and what round they win. If you choose Decision, then put split or unanimous instead of a round


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like you'll have to face Cochise first and then maybe you and Copper can go at it in the next event


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

On a side note keep checking the fight card cause I might move some of you around due to people not getting their picks in and stuff. I'm trying to keep people that have already sent in their picks against each other so I don't have to rearrange everything at the very last minute.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

oh i see...i got ya...i face sterling now....


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Yup, if you and your opponent have made their picks then you should be good to go. The only reason I would change it after that is by request


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm down.

EDIT: Shit forgot I already signed up.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Didn't you already sign up lol, just waiting on your picks now


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Wow, SNS gave me free pass to the next round by pitting me against a rookie Mirage445. :thumb02: Gracias.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

wafb said:


> Wow, SNS gave me free pass to the next round by pitting me against a rookie Mirage445. :thumb02: Gracias.


Them sounds like fightin words! :confused05:

How's it going to look when this "rookie" grinds out a decision?


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I just sent in my picks...


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Them sounds like fightin words! :confused05:
> 
> How's it going to look when this "rookie" grinds out a decision?


You would have to grind out a decision. Me on the other hand, I'm a finisher and never leave the outcome in question.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

MLS said:


> You would have to grind out a decision. Me on the other hand, I'm a finisher and never leave the outcome in question.


shouldn't you be playing some soccer or something? :confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Can I PLEASE have the opportunity to shut MLS's yap, I mean this thread could be 100 pages and it still couldnt contain his ego.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> shouldn't you be playing some soccer or something? :confused02:


Just a suggestion, to come at me you gotta at least try and come hard. That was just weak, didn't even really dignify a response.



Toxic said:


> Can I PLEASE have the opportunity to shut MLS's yap, I mean this thread could be 100 pages and it still couldnt contain his ego.


Just as this thread can't hold my ego, this competition can't contain my skills. I'll just add you to my growing fan club since you like to talk about me.

I'm still waiting for a real "challenger" to step up to me. As flattering as it is for all these scrubs to challenge me because they know that's the only way to get to the top, they bore me.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Can I PLEASE have the opportunity to shut MLS's yap, I mean this thread could be 100 pages and it still couldnt contain his ego.


Well MLS hasn't submitted his picks yet, so he isn't going up against anybody really lol. If he wants to take on someone else other than JB then he will have to let me know. Wawaweewa hasn't spoken up about caring whether or not he cares if he fights MLS, so I could easily make a MLS vs Toxic fight and have Wawa take on JB if you guys choose. Like I said though MLS has to submit his picks before I can move things around


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Interview:



> Q: Hey, Munkey How's it going?
> A: Pretty good just been training hard trying to get ready for this match up.
> 
> Q: How's training going?
> ...


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

This metalmunkey dude ain't passin the piss test so no worries about him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MLS said:


> Just a suggestion, to come at me you gotta at least try and come hard. That was just weak, didn't even really dignify a response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you Tito Ortiz by any chance? I imagine you with both a similiar sized head, infected spouse and being a washed up bum getting beat every chance.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

MLS said:


> This metalmunkey dude ain't passin the piss test so no worries about him.


There's a piss test??? I gotta call my.... uh.... nutritionist.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I recently had a chance to sit down with MLS's mother to ask her why her son is ducking me this is what she had to say,



> *Toxic* So MommaLS how is it your boy got into this contest?
> 
> *MommaLS* Well, Im not to sure when come home he is ussually in his room with the door closed, for years we assumed he was just looking at pornography but we later learnt that he wasnt interested in girls but only in watching fighting, I assume its because he was such a ***** growing up and was constantly getting beat.
> 
> ...


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

^^^^^ That shit is weak, originality is really a lost art now.



Toxic said:


> Are you Tito Ortiz by any chance? I imagine you with both a similiar sized head, infected spouse and being a washed up bum getting beat every chance.


If I'm Tito you must be Ken seeing as how you still try and talk shit when everyone knows I'd kill you one on one. Tito whooped Ken's ass 3 times, no need for a fourth. Just another scrub lookin to try and make a name.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No see its more like Tito/Lidell where Tito ran as long as he could like a bitch, run away MLS run away, eventually there will be nowhere to run,


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

me said:


> If I'm Tito you must be Ken seeing as how you still try and talk shit when everyone knows I'd kill you one on one. Tito whooped Ken's ass 3 times, no need for a fourth. Just another scrub lookin to try and make a name.





you said:


> No see its more like Tito/Lidell where Tito ran as long as he could like a bitch, run away MLS run away, eventually there will be nowhere to run,





me said:


> originality is really a lost art now.


Point proven.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Quite the Keyboard Warrior you are MLS, less talky from you more picky and then you will lose worse than Lyoto Machida on a FOTY poll.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow you 2 are annoying. Neither of you are even top contenders so I'm not sure why you are wasting this thread talking smack.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I really am a man amongst little prepubescent boys. I shall now wait for some gay/dateline/pedophile/Michael Jackson joke.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow almost 1/2 hour, moms back must have been filthy.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Cochise are you serious SNS this guy can't hold my jock. I'm gonna walk right through him.
> 
> After I destroy him I want MLS. Guy has a big mouth and needs to catch a beating from a true top notch member.
> 
> This belt should be fitted for me now. The only question is can any of these guys keep it close.



You better watch your mouth, or else you are gonna get kicked out faster than the guy you flood your whole profile about.

(Is that breaking the fourth wall, or am I still within bounds? )


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, we now have more than half the members that have signed up send in their picks which is great. Whoever doesn't turn in their picks will be stuck in the prelims next time lol. Here is what I'm going to do if....

If you make your picks but your opponent doesn't then its an automatic win for you and a lose for them.

If neither member that signed up and said they wanted to play doesn't submit their picks then they both get a lose on their record going into the next event.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

sterling ur going down buddy boy


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Stop trying to play with the boys steph and get back in the kitchen.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i got u next ok...just wait


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

You have to win first steph.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

no worries


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

MLS said:


> Stop trying to play with the boys steph and get back in the kitchen.


I gotta say, that made me physically lol.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

dont laugh at them cochise


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> dont laugh at them cochise


Don't worry Cochise won't be able to laugh for long. I mean last time I checked you can't laugh with when you are drinking out of a straw.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> i got u next ok...just wait


You think I'm worried about you? You like the 8th person that has said they want me next but nobody will challenge me now. Easy to challenge someone when you might not be there next round. It's all good though, let JB take the fall for everyone.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ill take u now if thats ok with u


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

MLS said:


> You think I'm worried about you? You like the 8th person that has said they want me next but nobody will challenge me now. Easy to challenge someone when you might not be there next round. It's all good though, let JB take the fall for everyone.


A lot of talk from someone who hasn't even submitted picks yet.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Whether I put my picks in now or on the 16th ain't gonna change the fact that I'm gonna straight up dominate the poor soul they put in front of me.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MLS said:


> You think I'm worried about you? You like the 8th person that has said they want me next but nobody will challenge me now. Easy to challenge someone when you might not be there next round. It's all good though, let JB take the fall for everyone.


 I think your on dream street already there MLS, I challenged you loud and clear earlier and you didnt seem to want any part of it, I dont want to challenge you next round, I'll be the main event your be jerking the curtain.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Nah, you must not know what I'm sayin. I said nobody would challenge me now *after* you issued a challenege. Kind of implies that I think you are *less* then a nobody.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its ok MLS, you can say your scared I wont think that makes you any less of a man, at least no less of a man than Steph,


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Who is this person I should be scared of because as I have said, just a bunch of scrubs in here except me.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man up and try and take out the "scrub" then.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

If I take on the scrub then I'm takin on everyone and let's be real, that's the only way this could be fair.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If it walks like a chicken and clucks like a chicken its most likely a chicken.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Now ya just makin me hungry.

You gonna look funny after Wawa beats you and you were thinkin you could hang with the champ. You don't just get a title shot ya got to work you way up to me kid.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

MLS said:


> If I take on the scrub then I'm takin on everyone and let's be real, that's the only way this could be fair.


Hmmm you sure have alot of bark but i think you have no bite. I am more than happy to be facing a jumped up novice predictor, i guarantee the beating will be that bad that you disapear from the forum for 2 weeks in shame and will make you realise that you will always be in the *backseat*.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

See, now all I tried to do was be nice to you and now you come at me with this? The beatdown I'm gonna put on you is now only going to be that much better. You gonna be like the rest of the scrubs once I'm done with you.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Look at MLS sporting the red rep


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Aight sent my picks in! Picking some of the undercard fights is very hard! 

PS: You going down JB...HAAAAAAARD.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Your against yorT now Apecity


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

can I still sign up? didnt see this til now


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Bitches be scared.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I've got my picks in... Are you ready to face the heat 6sidedlie?


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Davisty, you are done bra. This is really unfair, sending you to the minors sunshine.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for your picks guys


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Sure sir, check out the rules to show you how to send in your picks. As soon as you send me your picks I'll put you against someone.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well most people have sent in their picks, we are just waiting on about 9 more and everyone will be done, but if you have sent in your picks you are already matched up with someone. Don't forget to sign up for UFC 90 if you wanna play again.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I was just thinking what if we have one person that doesn't have an opponent by the time this is over, so here is what I'm gonna do if that happens. After I close this thread I will post my picks so that person will be able to compete against someone. I will not have a record though.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

times running out for the people who signed up to turn in their picks. If anyone else is interested in getting in on the game that hasn't signed up then just PM me your picks and sign up in the sign in thread


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Judokas prayers weren't answered because I got my picks in on time. 

So after this round he'll be watchin me win this, while he sits on the sidelines.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Judokas prayers weren't answered because I got my picks in on time.
> 
> So after this round he'll be watchin me win this, while he sits on the sidelines.


Ill only be on the sidelines to give you other guys a chance.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well today is the last day for anyone else to turn in their picks. If you've yet to sign up there is still time. I'm not accepting any more picks after midnight tonight. If by chance we have an odd amount of people entered I will be competing against that odd man out so he has someone to play against.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Alright all picks have been turned in. To those who signed up and didn't send in your picks, better luck at UFC 90. Since Walker does not have an opponent I will be posting my picks so he can have someone to compete against. I will not have a record of course, but it will count for you Walker 

Winner-Method-Round

Leben-KO-2
Jardine-Decision-Unanimous
Sokky-KO-1
Davis-KO-1
Stout-KO-2
Eklund-SUB-1
Bielkheden-KO-3
Gono-Decision-Unanimous
Carwin-KO-1
Lytle-SUB-1
Baron-SUB-2


There you go, thats my picks.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

*UFC 89: Bisping vs Leben Results and Wrap Up*

Alrighty then, the event is over and here are your winners. A post fight wrap up will be included shortly, so keep checking back for that. I will include the big winners of the night...

xAmRiT is our first champion with 180 points
wafb is our first #1 contender with 170 points

sillywillybubba vs Metal Munkey won the FOTN bonus
Wawaweewa received the KO of the night bonus












































Well UFC 89 has come and gone as well as our first event. It will go down in history because not only was it our first event also gave us our first champion, xAmRiT. Congrats man, you destroyed pretty much everyone. Not only did it give us our first champion, but it also sperarated the contenders from the wannabes. Lets take a look back at some of the action....

*MalkyBoy vs xAmRiT*
This might not have been fight of the night material, but it sure was a great fight. MalkyBoy did an excellent job racking up a nice 141 points, but unfortunately xAmRiT brought his A game getting an amazing 180 points. He started out strong and didn't even seem tired going into the later rounds only missing two fights. One of course was sorta an upset and the other could have gone either way, so xAmRiT was really close to a near perfect game.

*Mirage445 vs wafb*
xAmRiT better not get to comfortable, because wafb is right behind him earning his spot as #1 contender going into the next event. wafb also had a nice score of 170 points which means he was only one fight wrong from possibly winning the whole competition. Mirage445 had some nice picks, but just couldn't handle the pace wafb was bringing. 

*sillywillybubba vs MetalMunkey*
Sure xAmRiT and wafb had a ton of points and proved they were the best, but sillywillybubba and MetalMunkey put up the best fight of the night earning them the FOTN bonus. MetalMunkey pulled out a victory by only 1 point. I know sillywillybubba hates that. I'm hoping to see a rematch later on in their careers

*Wawaweewa vs Toxic*
Another person xAmRiT needs to look out for is Wawaweewa. He racked up a nice 160 points beating Toxic by 49 points earning him the KO of the Night bonus. Toxic put up a nice fight, but just couldn't handle the pressure that Wawaweewa was bringing. Wawa just overpowered him from beginning to end. Hopefully Toxic can come up with a better gameplan against Steph in the next event and get his first win, because he has the confidence to make it big.

*Walker vs screenamesuck*
Man on man, if this proved one thing it was that the president should continue to work behind the scenes and stay out of the cage. Walker walked up and down screenamesuck from beginning to end. Maybe Walker was just lucky that screenamesuck didn't have time to prepare for the fight, but I guess we will never know. I look forward to seeing how Walker handles himself against top competition.

There was so much trash talking before this event and some delivered, but some did not. I'm not gonna mention any names, but some people need to come up with some better gameplans going into their next fight 

Well that about does it for this post fight wrap up, everyone did an awesome job and I look forward to seeing everyone in future events​


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

OK, I've made the thread showing everyone's picks. It will also be the thread you guys can discuss the event in now, so I'm going to close this one.

http://www.mmaforum.com/championshi...-ufc-89-bisping-vs-leben-results-wrap-up.html


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Come on Cochise way to rip off my picks. We only disagree on 2 winners.

Luckly I'm confident both Bisping and my boy from Jersey Jim Miller will win so I got this in the bag.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Looks like Yort and I didn't agree on much, which will make winning all the sweeter. 

Thanks for all your hard work SNS!


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Bye bye Davisty. Bisping and Miller FTW.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

6sided our picks are very similar looks like I'll be taking the title and you will be number #1 contender your only problem will be that Kelly isn't beating Davis.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

results are up fella's. Wrap up will be up soon and I'm getting ready to update the rankings and give out the winnings


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn, I knew I did bad but was despite losing my bracket at least I wasnt dead last overall,


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I go for broke and I still win, ya'll in some trouble when I really start picking my fights.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Rankings are up, I also put who is in the lead with total points for reference. Don't forget to sign up for the next event and get those picks in cause its only two weeks away. I need them asap so I know who to match up against each other


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't get comfortable Xamrit. I'm coming after you once I win again at UFC 90.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ahh sterling only beat me by 5 points


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

See, I told you girls can't do this.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MLS said:


> See, I told you girls can't do this.


am i in last place though....no...he barely beat me


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

You still couldn't win.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I hope everyone sees now how putting your picks in the order you are most confident can make or break you. Put the ones you are sure of at the top of the list and the ones that your not sure of at the bottom. The ones at top give bigger bonus points


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

MLS said:


> You still couldn't win.


So much talk from someone who didnt even get that many points.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MLS said:


> You still couldn't win.


also i think ur only beating me by 7 points


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MLS said:


> I go for broke and I still win, ya'll in some trouble when I really start picking my fights.





MJB23 said:


> So much talk from someone who didnt even get that many points.





Steph05050 said:


> also i think ur only beating me by 7 points


Reading ftw


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

MLS said:


> Reading ftw


Whatever excuse gets you to sleep at night MLS. Didn't you say you'd be champ after this event?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

6sidedlie said:


> Bye bye Davisty. Bisping and Miller FTW.


Damn, i thought i picked Bisping to win. Grrrr


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Good fight Nikos.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Whatever excuse gets you to sleep at night MLS. Didn't you say you'd be champ after this event?


Said I'd be champ and look at my picks compared to everyone else and tell me I didn't go for broke. If I can do what I did messin around, ya'll in for some trouble once I stop ******* around.

Still seems the haterz can't get enough of me.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MLS said:


> Said I'd be champ and look at my picks compared to everyone else and tell me I didn't go for broke. If I can do what I did messin around, ya'll in for some trouble once I stop ******* around.


better be able to back that up...well see after ufc 90


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Says the girl who is 0-1.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MLS said:


> Says the girl who is 0-1.


haha yeah but still ill remember what u say


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Steph seeing as we tied we should do it up for 90, hate to have to lay a beating on a woman though..


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Steph seeing as we tied we should do it up for 90, hate to have to lay a beating on a woman though..



ok ill accept ... we gotta make sure to get SNS on this


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Battle of the Losers


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

to bad we cant let you in to make it a threeway eh MLS, take it however you like.,


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I wouldn't fit in, I win.

Plus, way to sexy to be involved with you two.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice FOTN bonus. What's better is that Bubba beat more than half of the winners. Good match.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wowowowwo, I totally forgot about the confidence thing when submitting them picks. Yall can be sure I won't make the same mistake again, so prepare to see me amongst the top of the rankings next time. Watch out.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> I hope everyone sees now how putting your picks in the order you are most confident can make or break you. Put the ones you are sure of at the top of the list and the ones that your not sure of at the bottom. The ones at top give bigger bonus points


Yea Honestly I should've re read the rules because I had no idea about that.

Vera would've been my last pick in that case haha. And Miller would've been way higher.

A disappointing performance but a win is a win and I'll be coming for the title soon.

I want MLS or Copper next SNS set it up.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Good job on this SNS, thanks man.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

sns- great job. :thumbsup:

Yes yes I must learn to read as it will help me in the future. I had no idea about the confidence thingy but still squeaked out a win. :thumb02:​


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Wow, I'm surprised I did this well since I just randomly picked the fights.:confused02::thumb02: I'm in for the next one. SNS, you'll have my picks by Tuesday.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice job on the fights SNS


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Yea Honestly I should've re read the rules because I had no idea about that.
> 
> Vera would've been my last pick in that case haha. And Miller would've been way higher.
> 
> ...


Most likely MLS since you both won, but it depends on if people send in their picks on time. I had a feeling nobody read the rules. I should have put in there everyone would owe me all their points if they lost, I'd be rich


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Good job SNS, I like my sig , thx!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Post fight wrap up is now up.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

bbjd7, I remember you asking for a chance against MLS for the next event and it looks like I was able to work that out for you guys. Good Luck


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Awsome job man! great wrap up!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Horray for being the Loser point leader! lol


----------

